# Looking For a Story



## Twigzybird (May 21, 2012)

I'm looking for a story where a young woman buys a doll that drives her crazy and forces her to gain weight. I can't remember the name, author, or even what website it was on. I know it's a long shot, but if anyone can help me find this it, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## ShammyBoy (May 25, 2012)

It used to be on a now closed website called curvystudio.com. The youtube is still up and here is a preview of sorts for that story.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yES2CRUvDBw&list=UUKDI0iohLe7hn5e0xGG7jsg&index=5&feature=plcp


----------



## Twigzybird (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Probably never would have remembered it. Sucks I can't read it though


----------

